# OLCC - New Name for 0670, Separate ID# for River Island



## Lisa P (Oct 25, 2006)

Has this already been posted?

Online at RCI, resort #0670 is now listed as "Orange Lake's West Village."

The only other RCI resort ID# that I can find is #8881, River Island Resort at Orange Lake.  What about the rest of the place?  When did this happen?

Does this mean that guests exchanging into #0670 may only be placed in West Village and guests exchanging into #8881 may only be placed in River Island?  Is OLCC able to switch guests between these two areas?  How will they handle the 3BRs from the rest of the resort?

Sorry if this has already been discussed.  I hadn't seen it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2006)

I noticed that on RCI points.  It doesn't take many more points to get those River Island units.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 25, 2006)

Lisa P said:
			
		

> Has this already been posted?
> 
> Online at RCI, resort #0670 is now listed as "Orange Lake's West Village."
> 
> ...



If the resorts have specific ID's (which should have been done long ago for such a large and variable resort as Westgate and others have done) then that designated area/building is where the exchange guest is placed. The resort would have no right to switch the guest to another resort ID. It is the same as if you book resort ID 1000 and when you arrived they said sorry we're full of owners and now you're going to be assigned 000 down the street. It doesn't happen as that isn't what you exchanged for.  

It's good news that OL has finally has designated sections so when you exchange you know the general area you'll be assigned.  It also means each section will be graded for RCI status.  Long overdue.


----------



## Vodo (Oct 25, 2006)

Does that mean, then, that anyone currently barred by the 1 in 3 rule under the original resort ID would not be prohibited from an exchange into the new River Island resort ID?  That's how it worked when Summer Bay split its pool house units into a separate resort designation.

Cindy


----------



## Karen G (Oct 25, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> The resort would have no right to switch the guest to another resort ID. It is the same as if you book resort ID 1000 and when you arrived they said sorry we're full of owners and now you're going to be assigned 000 down the street. It doesn't happen as that isn't what you exchanged for.


It happened to me at Silver Lake/Silver Points in Orlando. We had a 3-bedroom reserved in the Silver Points bldg. which was a newer building with a different RCI resort number from the original Silver Lakes Resort. Upon check-in they tried to switch us to the older building in the weeks units, but I insisted we get what we had exchanged for in the points secion. Although we didn't get the exact unit on our confirmation paper, we did get a 3-bedroom in the same building although a worse side of the building next to construction noise.

I would have been on the phone to RCI if they had not given us what we exchanged for.


----------



## janej (Oct 25, 2006)

I noticed that today.  I put an unit on hold under extra vacations last night.  I really cannot decide if I still should take it.  I called the resort and talk to reservations early this week.  They still take requests without guarantee them.  It sounded like there is no change from 2.5 years ago when I went there.  

We had wonderful time last time we visited there.  We stayed at the North village.  I am not sure how bad the west village could be.  It seems like most recent ratings are within th 3-5 point range.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 25, 2006)

*OLCC:  West Village 0670 - River Island Resort at Orange Lake 8881*

Orange Lake's West Village  ( #0670 )
River Island Resort at Orange Lake  ( #8881 )


----------



## janej (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the information, Marty!  It sounds like we will not even get access to the water park if we exchange into the west village.  That would be a big disappointment.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2006)

I think all exchangers have access to River Island Water Park.  Why would they not allow everyone to use it?  I think the information for West Village is just from an older description.


----------



## Vodo (Oct 25, 2006)

Karen G said:
			
		

> It happened to me at Silver Lake/Silver Points in Orlando. We had a 3-bedroom reserved in the Silver Points bldg. which was a newer building with a different RCI resort number from the original Silver Lakes Resort. Upon check-in they tried to switch us to the older building in the weeks units, but I insisted we get what we had exchanged for in the points secion. Although we didn't get the exact unit on our confirmation paper, we did get a 3-bedroom in the same building although a worse side of the building next to construction noise.
> 
> I would have been on the phone to RCI if they had not given us what we exchanged for.


Same thing happened to us at Silver Lake-Silver Points.  We had to insist on the new points building when they tried to place us in the old non-points section.

Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 26, 2006)

*Orange Lake - October 2006 e-newsletter*

Anyone can go to the Orange Lake Website 
to sign up for the OLCC Resort e-newsletter


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 26, 2006)

The change in the RCI account had happened almost 2 months ago although no RCI Points were initially listed.  Orange Lake is referring itself as the Orange Lake Family of Resorts with the West Village Resort, North Village Resort, East Village Resort, and River Island Resort (at least in the brochure that I have for GoGlobal).  I am expecting to see the North Village and the East Village to show up as individual RCI resorts.  I wouldn't expect to see too many River Island opportunities though in the same way that you don't see too many Bonnett Creek opportunities as in my opinion, OLCC will keep these available for GoGlobal owners if for nothing else, as an incentive to join the GoGlobal program.

There is no fence put up to stop guests from using any of the activities nor is there a room or ID check (such is done at DVC resorts) so no matter what section you are in, you can use the facilities on the resort.  The West Village is nice but I think there is perception going in by many guests that aren't met.  For example, consider that you look at the OLCC webpage and see the units but you get a West Village unit and it doesn't match the features of the unit in the webpage.  I happen to like them but I understand that others don't.  If I understand the original concept they were designed to make you feel like at home during your vacation but many people wish to get a different type of unit.  Neither is wrong, just different.  

Another feature that people look for and don't get is a whirlpool-type tub in most units although the recent remodeling will change that with the replacement of the regular-size tub with a regular-size tub with jets.  Of course, there is always too big a whirlpool unit as well as I found out when staying at HGVC I-Drive.  The whirlpool tub there was large enough for two people but I felt it lost its effectiveness for just one as in smaller units I feel the jets but in the larger unit it wasn't nearly as effective especially since 6 of the 8 jets were located near the head and the toes whereas on the smaller units they were more toward the side of the body.  Some would like it but I'd rather have a smaller tub.  The 5-year old that I was with enjoyed it as she could put plenty of toys in the tub and treated it as a small pool.

There is a charm to a single-story dwelling rather than a multi-floor unit that you don't find in a highly competitive and expensive environment.  The River Island units probably has the best floor plan as it provides the larger living room area of the West Village units with the larger master bedroom and master bathrooms of the East/North Village units.  Too bad they aren't single-floor dwellings but I can understand the economics of going to multi-floor units.  One of the problems with multi-floor units consists of parking spaces and I ran into this problem both at Vacation Village at Parkway and HGVC I-Drive where it was actually worse at HGVC since if you come in late, there may not be a parking place close to an entrance.  At HGVC I ended up parking near the registration area and walking to building 3 carrying a 5-year old in the rain.  Given what I anticipate will be a demand for the use of River Island and the need for parking, it isn't too farfetched to imagine this could become a problem in this area as well.  The highrise units in the East Village has plenty of parking spaces.

I'm not trying to promote the idea of the West Village is the most modern and is the most fancy but there are too many who seems to promote the notion that it is less than what it is.  The interesting aspect is that many of the owners in this section have owned there since the 80s and 90s and haven't requested any changes be made but most of the changes are being requested by exchangers.  I happen to like the area but I can understand also why others don't.  I would be curious how things would have been different for a few of the reviewers if they hadn't read the reviews first and determined that they weren't going to like it before they every arrived at the resort.  I just wonder if the stay didn't just become a self-fulfilling experience where there would have been different results if there hadn't been the active discussions before the trip.  All these various items end up being reflected in the reviews.  The last time I was in the West Village was for 2 weeks in August/September 2005.

The separation of the areas as separate resorts should at least allow people to know in advance which section they are going to rather than the uncertainty although realistically, the odds of getting the West Village was always the highest since it had over 50% of the units until this year (currently about 1200 out of 2500 units).  Likewise, getting River Island (156 out of 2500 units or roughly 6% of the total units) would be the least likely.


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 26, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> * • The two slides at River Island are approximately 17 feet high. Combined, they're as tall as a four-story building! And each slide runs approximately 104 feet.
> *


*
One of the items that I think OLCC needs to add to River Island is another, smaller slide or two for younger children.  These slides the lifeguards won't let smaller children use as my friend's 5-year old wasn't allowed to use.  It took awhile for us to calm her down as she didn't want to do anything afterwards including going to Splash Lagoon where she had loved the previous trip.  I saw this with other children as well.  Given the depth (mostly in the 2'6" to 3'3" range) of the lazy river, the fact that there wasn't a slide for smaller children is a surprise.*


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 26, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> Does that mean, then, that anyone currently barred by the 1 in 3 rule under the original resort ID would not be prohibited from an exchange into the new River Island resort ID?  That's how it worked when Summer Bay split its pool house units into a separate resort designation.
> 
> Cindy



Generally, the 1 in 3 rule will prohibit an exchange into not only the resort you stayed in but other resorts in the area owned by that same resort  company. So if you stayed at any OLCC resort, you'll likely not be able to use the other OLCC resorts.  (If they have a 1 in 3 rule, I don't know if they do.)


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 26, 2006)

all owner's and exchangers, and renters, will be able to use the amenities thru out the entire resort, no matter which village you are staying in.


----------



## crisby (Oct 26, 2006)

We check in to OLCC on Saturday for a family reunion - twelve of us in two 3-bedroom units. We are owners in the west village, and traded our units through RCI to upgrade from 2-bdrm to 3-bdrm.

I have called the reservations desk to request two units close together, and asked what our chances would be to get into River Island's units. He wasn't very hopeful. I think our second choice will be East Village, in hopes of being able to see the fireworks. My 79-year old mother will be with us, so I am hoping not to be in the North Village at the far end, away from the pools. 

But now with the separation of areas, I wonder if they will only let us go into the Tennis Villas. I will find out soon enough. 

Chris


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Chris.  At least for now, the West Village (0670) consists of the West Village, North Village and East Village.  River Island has it's own distinction.  From the beginning, OL has said that only River Island owners would be put in River Island units.  

The developer has the discretion of placing renters/lattitude pkg guests in R.I. developer units as well.

So far, the above has held true.  I would not plan on R.I.

If you request the North Village or East Village and receive it please post back.  I neglected to place a post regarding recent changes to OL owner request policy.

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 27, 2006)

Chris;

Like Vickie I hope you enjoy trip.  In the East Village and I believe in the Tennis Villas as well, the 3-bedroom units are located at the end of each building meaning that the closest you could get would be in one floor apart at the same end of the building or at the opposite end on the same floor on the same building.  The North Village units may be able to have you in separate buildings but the ends could be close together so the result would be that there would be a strip of grass between the two buildings.  I think this would be the closest that you could get together.  If you wish to be closer to the pools, I would make that request before you arrive as it is easier to fulfill that request before arrival than after arrival.


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 27, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Generally, the 1 in 3 rule will prohibit an exchange into not only the resort you stayed in but other resorts in the area owned by that same resort  company. So if you stayed at any OLCC resort, you'll likely not be able to use the other OLCC resorts.


Perhaps it would be clearer to understand that while RCI may call these area separate resort, they are on the same property and share amenities.  As such, all areas of the resort whether it is the West Village, North Village, East Village, or the River Island area will be able to use the amenities in the other sections.  The 1-in-3 or 1-in-4 rules doesn't apply in this situation.


----------



## Vodo (Oct 28, 2006)

Was surprised to find an RI 2BR for 11/10 just now on Last Call.  I guess there's some availability floating around out there after all.  

Cindy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 28, 2006)

Cindy, I saw one come up on exchange as well for last-minute travel, I think the same date.  Then I was searching ahead a few months and found about six additional weeks.  Although Last Call is so much better than giving up a week.    I just posted in Sightings/ Distressed.


----------



## Vodo (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I was waffling about whether to take the Last Call OLRI 2BR at $219, so I released my hold and tried to regrab it for an additional 24-hour hold.  It didn't resurface in Last Call, but it did appear in Extra Vacations for $250 -- so my vacillating has cost me $31.  Now that I've confirmed it, I called Orange Lake with this simple question:  If I have a confirmation that says "Orange Lake's River Island," will I absolutely be assigned one of the units in the new River Island section of the resort.  They could not answer that question.  Now I'm very frustrated.  Ultimately, they told me to fax my confirmation and have RCI fax their confirmation to the resort and they would look into and let me know when I called them back.  Grrrr!!!

My concern was that Orange Lake may have thrown some old buildings into the River Island resort designation just to allow them latitude in unit assignments.  If I get there and have not been assigned one of the new River Island units, I'm likely to pop a sprocket.  Do any of the Orange Lake experts know for an absolute fact that the new RI resort designation consists only of the buildings and units in the River Island complex?

Cindy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2006)

Which buildings are near River Island?  Are the golf villas or South Magnolia Court units close to the waterpark?  That would not be nice to do to an exchanger that is hoping for a new unit.  

Why can't RCI ever be sure about anything?  If they separated the two areas into different designations, you would think you could count on what you reserved.  :annoyed:


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 30, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Which buildings are near River Island? Are the golf villas or South Magnolia Court units close to the waterpark?



1. The closest buildings outside of RI, would be the East Village highrises.

2.  No, the golf villas and the West Village highrises have the North Village, and East Village between them and RI.  The West Village is the furthest village from RI.


----------



## Vodo (Oct 30, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Which buildings are near River Island?  Are the golf villas or South Magnolia Court units close to the waterpark?  That would not be nice to do to an exchanger that is hoping for a new unit.
> 
> Why can't RCI ever be sure about anything?  If they separated the two areas into different designations, you would think you could count on what you reserved.  :annoyed:


Worse yet, even Orange Lake isn't sure.  The reservations people just keep saying that they knew they were eventually going to create new RCI resort designations for each area.  They apparently have no clue that it's already happened (at least partially) nor do they know what buildings comprise each separate resort.  It's very frustrating.   

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 30, 2006)

at the moment, there are only 2 designations.  RI and OL West Village.  

OL West Village for the time being includes everything with the exception of RI.  This is a huge resort.  And a massive undertaking.  It's not surprising to me that things are alittle muddy in the interim.  If that un nerves you Cindy (vodo), I guess you could pick from many other Orlando resorts until things are sorted out.  I know you frequent Orlando alot, and that Summer Bay is you resort of choice.  Why not go for them?  I would hate to see you upset over your trip.


----------



## Vodo (Oct 30, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> at the moment, there are only 2 designations.  RI and OL West Village.
> 
> OL West Village for the time being includes everything with the exception of RI.  This is a huge resort.  And a massive undertaking.  It's not surprising to me that things are alittle muddy in the interim.  If that un nerves you Cindy (vodo), I guess you could pick from many other Orlando resorts until things are sorted out.  I know you frequent Orlando alot, and that Summer Bay is you resort of choice.  Why not go for them?  I would hate to see you upset over your trip.


It's true that Orange Lake is not my favorite Orlando area resort -- though I generally enjoy my visits there.  You'll probably recall that I don't normally confirm anything less than a 3BR at Orange Lake because I don't want to be assigned an old unit.  However, when a 2BR at "Orange Lake's River Island" came available for $250 (originally even less), I thought I would surely be safe taking it since it was unfathomable (at least to me) that the new resort designation would include any units other than those that actually comprise the River Island section of the resort.  If it turns out that Orange Lake is just randomly assigning units throughout the resort to people who are confirmed into OLRI, then I would anticipate a large number of extremely unhappy guests.  Why create separate resort designations if you don't intend to honor the parameters of the different sections?  And why not educate your staff as to how it will work in advance of those new resort designations taking effect?

As for Summer Bay, if there had been a 2BR available for the week I'm looking for, I would most certainly have taken it (or HGVC I-Drive or Vacation Village at Parkway or Cypress Pointe . . .).  

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 30, 2006)

my point exactly.  This is a huge undertaking, and training is ongoing.  I'll be back "home" shortly.

I'll post info as soon as I can.  That's the best I can do.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 30, 2006)

*Olcc #8881*

the exchange confirmation from RCI says...

Thanks for allowing RCI to be of service to you. Upon arrival at the resort present this confirmation along with proper identification. The resort staff will be happy to confirm your unit assignment and give you further instructions. Have a pleasant and relaxing vacation!

We are pleased to confirm your vacation exchange into the following resort:

Orange Lake's River Island
Rt 192 W
8505 Irlo Bronson Mem Hwy
Kissimmee Fl
407 239-0000

Check in 11/10/06   4 pm
Check out 11/17/06 10 am

Unit # 2 Bedroom

Occupancy Max 8 Pri 6

Description Bedroom 2 Bedroom
                Kitchen F

On page 004 of Resort Information:

in the descriptions of the various units, they have in capital letters:

*UNIT NUMBER ASSIGNED AT CHECK - IN AND GUEST MAY NOT DEMAND CERTAIN SECTIONS OF RESORT. RCI OR RESORT CAN NOT UPGRADE RESERVED UNITS*


at the bottom of the page: 

* THIS INFORMATION IS MADE AVAILABLE TO RCI MEMBERS AS AN ADDED SERVICE. RCI CANNOT GUARANTEE THE ACCURACY OF THE INFORMATION. uPDATES ARE MADE BASED ON CHANGES SUPPLIED BY THE RESORT. GENERAL QUESTIONS ABOUT THIS INFORMATION SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO RCI. FOR SPECIFIC UNIT INFORMATION, PLEASE CONTACT THE RESORT*


a wild guess would be that these units have come from the "developer" pool of River Island units having been assigned to RCI for "future considerations"



> The developer has the discretion of placing renters/lattitude pkg guests in R.I. developer units as well



we will be there shortly and might post back what happens


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 30, 2006)

yes it's true the resort has always posted they would not *UPGRADE* your unit.  By that I mean if you have a 2br unit, upon check-in you cannot demand a larger unit than your confirmed 1 or 2br exchange. 

And most definitely the resort has been placing some renters and lattitude pkg guests in developer units within RI, since those are the units currently being sold.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 30, 2006)

> yes it's true the resort has always posted they would not *UPGRADE* your unit. By that I mean if you have a 2br unit, upon check-in you cannot demand a larger unit than your confirmed 1 or 2br exchange.



guess this meant to correct something that was posted in #29

and of course you cannot request certain sections of the resorts as some have posted or advised others to do when they have exchanged into OLCC ....

no wonder exchangers get confused by  suggestions which seem to conflict with OLCC policy as presented to RCI and printed in their confirmation/resort information papers 

 too bad the people who work at orange lake and are considered "mal informed" cannot offer a defense to accusations made by some

was just trying to add some perspective on wording used by RCI with respect to exchanges into Orange Lake



> And most definitely the resort has been placing some renters and lattitude pkg guests in developer units within RI, since those are the units currently being sold



my wild guess was just trying to make "heads/tails" of the reason Orange Lake's River Island #8881 has appeared in the Extra Vacations section of the RCI website, we had already been told by our contact at OLCC that there were developer units in the pool that were being used to put exchangers into River Island, even though one of the premises the company used to entice people/owners  to "buy" into the River Island concept was the "exclusivity" of such a purchase

but of course, what the developer owns, they have the rights to do with as they please.....and they probably make reservations aware of that availability


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 30, 2006)

lawgs said:
			
		

> and of course you cannot request certain sections of the resorts as some have posted or advised others to do when they have exchanged into OLCC ....



Actually this is new policy.  Implemented just weeks ago.  OL is now telling owner's they can request within their owned village only.  I'm not saying it won't ever be granted, alot would depend on whether the place was running at high capacity or not, and there are some other conditions I'd rather not divulge.....(the old lose what you have) TUG scenario, ya know.   

Your personal statement about section placement, which I have posted on for years was not accurate until very recently.  Owners have always been able to request any area of the resort, and exchangers were given 2nd shot.   That has now been revisited and modified.  And is now reflected in the paperwork.

However it's not been an issue for me as I own in multiple villages.  I guess I should have posted something about it some weeks back, but as I said, it hasn't caused me any issues, so I just didn't think of it.   Sorry.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 31, 2006)

> Your personal statement about section placement, which I have posted on for years was not accurate until very recently. Owners have always been able to request any area of the resort, and exchangers were given 2nd shot. That has now been revisited and modified. And is now reflected in the paperwork.



yes its seems that some are able to get away with having it both ways, on the one hand there is a policy of no "demands for sections", yet on the other hand some  post to others who are considering exchanges into OLCC that they should make requests before going to Orange Lake


in the end, POLICY is only absolute if one has the total control over it , otherwise, it is "relative" to each person's experience when dealing with OLCC and exceptions will always happen if one knows enough angles or if one has the right contacts (                        )

we were only presenting RCI information as provided by OLCC ( as they say no guarantees on accuracy ) or maybe it is a case of  "of making up stuff again"

some  are well  protected .....smilawgs


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm kind of curious how RCI determined that the units were in RI.  It may seem simple but from my experience spacebanking my RI units, they show up only as Orange Lake units without any designation that they are OLCC RI.  This includes my week 51 unit that I recently deposited around the middle of September of this year (GoGlobal called me a couple weeks after I deposited it and asked if I wanted it converted into GoGlobal points which I did).  My question is real simple since my spacebanked week and the weeks that I own at RI are shown by RCI to be OLCC weeks with no designation that there are RI units, how did they determine that these weeks were RI units?  Whenever I've had to do an exchange of my RI unit, I would have to contact OLCC to inform them that the week that I've exchanged is a RI unit and then request that the exchange be placed in RI.  RCI as not been able to exchange my spacebanked RI unit for another RI unit.  The easiest way to do this would be to use the unit number but since RCI hadn't done that for my units, it makes me wonder.  

The other interesting aspect is that GoGlobal wouldn't let me make any reservations before January 1, 2007 as I tried to add a couple days to the being of my December 9 trip and I was told nothing was available.  It may be that the RI unit was a week, such as my week 51 RI, that was picked up by GoGlobal and GoGlobal put it into RCI's system which would then explain the designation.  Obviously, I guessing about how RCI has the unit designated RI when it hasn't done it in the past.


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 31, 2006)

morning Gary!     I see your up late too.   

I believe these units showing up on RCI are developer units.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 31, 2006)

gary 

we have an orange lake river island unit showing up in january when we do a search with one of our banked west village weeks for that time period


our river island unit which was spacebanked on short notice has the unit number attached to it, but of course it is not connected to global access yet

the resort id on this spacebank is 0670 ( thus lots of possibility of disguising where this unit actually is )


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 31, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> morning Gary!     I see your up late too.
> 
> I believe these units showing up on RCI are developer units.


Morning.  No, I'm at work.  I'm just curious how or why RCI decided to designate the units RI when it hasn't done so in the past or for my recent spacebanked RI unit.  It makes sense to do so but I'm surprized to see a RI unit available.  I was hoping to start my vacation on December 6 by using the GoGlobal points but nothing is available (I still haven't been able to make a reservation using GoGlobal points for the periods when I want to go on vacation).  I guess I'll start a day early by renting a studio instead of 3 days earlier.

In regards to OLCC owners policy making the unit request to their own village, I see some inconsistencies in this at least when looking at it from the GoGlobal perspective where there is the period where you reserve your week (13 months), reserve your resort (11 -12 months), and reserve anywhere wihin the GoGlobal system (10 months or less).  This policy is different than the OLCC owners being restricted to requests within their village and I'm assuming that this policy is referring to weeks owners who haven't switched to GoGlobal.  Given that owners have been able to make requests in the past, I think this would irrate a lot of owners as it could be conceived of as a removal of an owner benefit and create the feeling that OLCC management is putting preasure on them to induce them to convert to GoGlobal.

lawgs;  Good to hear as my RI unit for December had only showed up as Orange Lake 0670 so maybe RCI is beginning to recognize the different areas after all.  Enjoy your vacation and I'm sorry to hear about the storm and the damage that had occuried.


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 31, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Given that owners have been able to make requests in the past, I think this would irrate a lot of owners as it could be conceived of as a removal of an owner benefit and create the feeling that OLCC management is putting preasure on them to induce them to convert to GoGlobal.



I agree with you on irrate owners.  It has not affected me as of yet, as I, like you own in multiple villages.  It's why I neglected to post the change in policy.  I assumed during the discussion, it mean't all owners regardless of whether they were Global or weeks.  I'm going to get that clarified.  I'll let you know.

As far as RCI starting to show the split.  I knew that was coming as well, but couldn't post that, and frankly I didn't know the date RCI was going to do it.

I understand your frustration, and there are several things that will be discussed, your situation being just one of them.

Your at work??  I'M TELLIN'.     

Well I'm off to slumber land.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 31, 2006)

gary

thank you for your kind words and considerations...

we hope to recoup at OLCC  if and when we get to florida very soon


----------



## lawgs (Oct 31, 2006)

*less confusion with respect to OLCC*

less confusion with respect to placement is in the works at RCI as the four resorts will all have different "resort" numbers

this has been ongoing with RCI since October 16 2006

JLB was sorta prophetic a while ago about the resolution to the OLCC "evolving" policy on exchange placement......


----------



## JLB (Oct 31, 2006)

Really?  What did I prognosticate that was so prophetic?

I still think that instead of refurbing the West Village that they should just bulldoze the old golf villas and rebuild those units in more contemporary structures.  Get rid of the _Leave It To Beaver_ era look.

They could probably do that, putting the units into multiple unit buildings, for not much more than refurbing.  Then they would wind up with a lot of empty ground to build more highrises, make a lot of money.  Of course, they could give an option and only upograde West Village Units for those who pay an upgrade fee.  That would be a whole new venture for marketing.  

Then the ogre of the West Village would be the hottest and newest development.

I just can't see such a progressive resort letting the West Village stay like it is.  I know, I know.  Some people like it.  And we will probably be there come Christmas Week, in the Tennis Villas.



			
				lawgs said:
			
		

> JLB was sorta prophetic a while ago about the resolution to the OLCC "evolving" policy on exchange placement......


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 1, 2006)

*What will happen to Confirmed reservations?*

I have confirmed reservations for year 2008, May.  When I made the request for OLCC I had no idea there was a division of the sections going on, and of course, there is no designation of which area (or village) we will be in on my confirmation.  What happens now??


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2006)

If you have three bedroom units for your family get together, which I believe was the case when we talked via PM's, you will still have something nice because the three bedrooms are newer.  

Remember talking to me a few months ago.  I am the one that is going to be a grandma.    We talked about grandkids and what a joy they are.  We are so excited because we were starting to think we were going to be too old to enjoy them by the time our children decided to get started.  

Back on the subject.  I think you have an excellent chance of a nice unit, wherever it is.  Good luck and have fun!  I just cannot believe anyone could plan their vacations that far out, I would have a hard time with all the anticipation.  Plus, some of the best trades are last minute and there is always Last Call.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 1, 2006)

*Hi Cindy*

Of course I remember chatting with you.  How can one forget the goodnews about the first grandchild on the way!

I always plan two years out when I want to be certain of the unit size and the resort I want.  This one will be very special for me since it is planned with our whole family.  My two daughters, 2 sons-in-law, 5 grandchildren and grandma and pap.  All I'm hoping for are nice clean units and hopefully they will be together.  We have a 3 bedroom and a two bedroom confirmed.  But since the resort is divided up into various resort listings (what was it?? 0670 and 8881) how will I know where we will end up?  Any way of finding out?


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 1, 2006)

you will find out upon check-in.  You can call the reservation dept ahead of time and tell them you have a total of 3 units confirmed, and that you want the extended family close together.   OL is very accomodating about keeping families close together.   Have fun


----------



## snowlady (Nov 1, 2006)

Two years in a row we have requested to have our units close to each other and OLCC was great about it. We had different check-in days and they still had us in buildings right near each other.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, that is so good to hear!  I will definately call ahead to request the family have units together.  Thanks for all your help


----------



## JLB (Nov 2, 2006)

We have something in common in that I do the same thing for our extended family.  In my family I am known as _Gris_, for Clark Griswold, the poor bumbling guy that tries to make the perfect vacation for his family in the National Lampoon movie series.

We have been to OL in three-bedroom units twice with the extended family.  I requested an area both times and did not get either request.  But we were not dissatisfied with our East Village or North Village units.  anyone with a car can enjoy all of the resort, without having to rely on the shuttles.  

I am debating requesting again, for the two buildings in the East Village on either side of the poolplex, but if we wind up in the Tennis Villas, then I believe we could cash in our Trifecta ticket!   

We'll be there Christmas week if anyone wants to go knock the little white ball around with us.

If you have a 3-bedroom unit, it will likely be decent, as long as housekeeping does their job.



			
				gnipgnop said:
			
		

> Of course I remember chatting with you.  How can one forget the goodnews about the first grandchild on the way!
> 
> I always plan two years out when I want to be certain of the unit size and the resort I want.  This one will be very special for me since it is planned with our whole family.  My two daughters, 2 sons-in-law, 5 grandchildren and grandma and pap.  All I'm hoping for are nice clean units and hopefully they will be together.  We have a 3 bedroom and a two bedroom confirmed.  But since the resort is divided up into various resort listings (what was it?? 0670 and 8881) how will I know where we will end up?  Any way of finding out?


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Mr. Griswald!  Are the tennis villas nice?  Are those the ones by the West Village Olympic size pool?  Is that what your saying?  Do they have three bedroom units?

You know, all I'm worried about are the West Village high rise bldgs.  I hear they are the "pits."  We have been to OLCC only once and that was four years ago.  We did stay in the West Village but we were on the golf course (and it was closed for reconstruction) and our unit was really not bad.  It was not modern nor did it have the fancy jacuzzi tub, but heck, I have one of them at home so getting one at a resort is no big deal to me.  I just want the place clean, comfortable and big enough for my family.

Since River Island has opened are they putting exchangers in East Village.  I understand they have some 3 bedroom units.  I am scheduled for one 3 BR unit and one 2 BR unit.  I can only hope for something nice.


----------



## Vodo (Nov 2, 2006)

The only time I feel truly safe booking Orange Lake is when I have a 3BR unit.  It's hard to go too far wrong with one of those.  They exist only in the Tennis Villas (near the main pool/clubhouse), the North Village (near Splash Lagoon), the East Village (newish construction) -- and now in River Island, I assume.  Any one of those locations is fine and none of them is very old.

Cindy


----------



## JLB (Nov 3, 2006)

Generally speaking, I would agree that it is less of a crapshoot if you have a 3-bedroom unit, in that they are more contemporary, less like something built 25 years ago.

The floor plans and decor are similar in all the three-bedroom units.  We have never gotten a bad one.

But, if there were to be lesser ones, would it not be the first ones built, the Tennis Villas?  They are at the age where they will have needed to be gutted and updated, I would think.  When we owned in Orlando that's what our resort did, gutted the units entirely every five or six years and totally updated and replaced everything.

We will see come December.


----------



## JLB (Nov 3, 2006)

Something haywire is going on.

This forum is showing #53 and #54 as having been posted later today!

It is now 11/3/06 11:20 AM CDT, and they are already here!

What has the server been smoking?  

Or, what has the smoker been serving!


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 3, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Generally speaking, I would agree that it is less of a crapshoot if you have a 3-bedroom unit, in that they are more contemporary, less like something built 25 years ago.
> 
> The floor plans and decor are similar in all the three-bedroom units.  We have never gotten a bad one.
> 
> ...



As I stated above, the tennis villas have had all soft goods replaced within the last year or so.  They are not yet scheduled for plumbing, appliance and fixture updates though.   It's too soon for that. 

So they are newer inside than the East Village units.  

Newest interior in order:
RI
North Village, west village golf villa total revamp units
tennis villas
East Village


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 3, 2006)

WOW!!  That's good news. Thanks


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 3, 2006)

the tennis villas were refurbished alittle over a year ago.  Meaning new carpeting, paint, drapes, bedding, furniture.

All of OL will be getting in room safes.  This should be completed by the end of the year.

The North Village units have been receiving their upgrades during  2006.  They are literally brand new again.  Only thing not changed out are the appliances and plumbing.  

The East Village is now actually the most aged as far as interior furnishings go.  They will definitely be showing the most "use" as far as sofa, bedding, pillows, paint, carpeting, etc.


----------



## 3kids4me (Nov 4, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> As far as RCI starting to show the split.  I knew that was coming as well, but couldn't post that, and frankly I didn't know the date RCI was going to do it.
> 
> I understand your frustration, and there are several things that will be discussed, your situation being just one of them.



Sorry, I don't read many Orange Lake threads anymore, but this quote struck me as interesting.  Do you work for OL or recieve some kind of remuneration from them?  Your statements (" I knew that was coming but couldn't post" and "several things will be disussed, your situation among them") seems to indicate that.  If you don't receive any kind of remuneration from the resort, then is there a reason you might be privy to pieces of information that you "couldn't share" or would know in advance what will be discussed during a private resort meeting?  Or is this just some guessing on your part?


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 4, 2006)

Sometimes I have inside infomation about some of my resorts. It's more of who you know. 
If someone asks me to keep something confidential, I will. 
That's the only way to build up trust and get access to even more info.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 4, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't read many Orange Lake threads anymore, but this quote struck me as interesting.  Do you work for OL or recieve some kind of remuneration from them?  Your statements (" I knew that was coming but couldn't post" and "several things will be disussed, your situation among them") seems to indicate that.  If you don't receive any kind of remuneration from the resort, then is there a reason you might be privy to pieces of information that you "couldn't share" or would know in advance what will be discussed during a private resort meeting?  Or is this just some guessing on your part?



Wow....do you want my blood type too?  Or my bank account numbers?   

No guessing on my part.  And no I am not an OL employee.  Do free banana splits count as remuneraton?       Sorry....just had to add that.


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 4, 2006)

3kids4me

I don't think that there was any surprise that a split was coming since OLCC announced the GoGlobal program.  Each of the 4 sections of the resort have different GoGlobal points requirements for each section for the same type of unit and since OLCC has gone RCI Points with the GoGlobal points total listed as double the RCI Points total, it is my opinion that it should be expected that OLCC will have the resort divided into seperate resorts the same as Summer Bay, Silver Lake, or some of the other resorts.  At the moment, there is only two resorts showing for OLCC but I expect shortly to have OLCC East Village and OLCC North Village show up as separate resorts for RCI.  The only question is what timeframe and when will RCI begin to show the resorts as separate.  I could be wrong but I do expect that there will be 4 resorts appearing for OLCC in RCI (not counting the 36 rooms that OLCC acquired at Lake Geneva).


----------



## 3kids4me (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Gary,

It was just the way the post was worded, as if the poster was privy to certain pieces of special information that she couldn't share.  (There are other posts by same poster that imply the same thing.)  A perfectly valid question on my part I think and I was quite surprised with the "blood type" answer as it does seem overly defensive.  But whatever....

Sharon


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 4, 2006)

I share info as I can Sharon, there are certain pieces of info that I cannot share at certain times.  

I do my best to keep tuggers that are interested in exchanging into my home resort as informed as possible.

The blood type, and bank account comment, was an attempt to make light of some very direct, demanding questions, I didn't feel were appropriate.  The type of questions that I felt were very personal in nature, and directed solely at me, in a public forum.


----------



## 3kids4me (Nov 5, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> I share info as I can Sharon, there are certain pieces of info that I cannot share at certain times.
> 
> I do my best to keep tuggers that are interested in exchanging into my home resort as informed as possible.
> 
> The blood type, and bank account comment, was an attempt to make light of some very direct, demanding questions, I didn't feel were appropriate.  The type of questions that I felt were very personal in nature, and directed solely at me, in a public forum.




A question about whether someone works for a timeshare resort, in a timeshare forum, is neither demanding nor inappropriate.  On the other hand, your responses do seem rather inappropriate.  

If you don't want to answer a question, that is your perogative; just say that you don't want to tell anyone whether the resort employs you or not (or don't respond at all) but don't attack the questioner as you did both above and in a previous post.  However, if you choose to keep up the dialogue with further mysterious comments like you did again above ("info I cannot share at certain times"), expect people other than me to continue to be interested.  It's your choice, just don't attack someone for asking a reasonable question as it makes you look a bit silly.

I'm really not interested in getting into a dialogue war with you at this point.  If you're not interested in answering the question, just move along and respond to another poster.

Sharon


----------



## chap7 (Nov 5, 2006)

Perhaps she really is a timetraveler.  If she shared too much information in the present about the future of OLCC, the future could be permanently altered.  This could be disastrous, as we could then become stuck in some sort of time/space warp and the universe could ceast to exist as we know it.  

Then again...I'm just guessing.  It's been a while since I've seen "Back to the Future"


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 5, 2006)

I love that movie.  Yes, you don't want to affect the space time continuum.  That is a funny aside to the topic.  

OLCC needed a separation but should probably separate the areas into more than two ID's.  I want to know which area I am going to stay and have certain areas that I would not want.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 5, 2006)

3kids4rme said:
			
		

> I'm really not interested in getting into a dialogue war with you at this point. If you're not interested in answering the question, just move along and respond to another poster.
> 
> Sharon



ditto Sharon.


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 6, 2006)

Some minor adjustments to my previous posts.  First, instead of 4 OLCC properties, I guess I should expect RCI to show up shortly with 5 OLCC properties since it currently shows OLCC Lake Geneva.  I still believe that the 4 sections at OLCC in Florida will show up as 4 separate resorts in RCI.  Second, instead of 36 units at Lake Geneva, it should have been 34 as OLCC actually purchased 34 out of 136 units (http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=mcs&script=410&layout=7&item_id=877846).


----------



## crisby (Nov 12, 2006)

We are back from our family reunion at OLCC (I had posted earlier on this thread). We had two 3-bdrm units in the East Village in the first building you can see as you approach. It was 3/10 of a mile for us to walk to River Island, and the young people in our group (all in their 20s) used the park almost every day, renting tubes ($5) and using the bars and restaurants there.

The location was perfect. Close to the Legends Golf. Close to River Island. Close to the East Village pool (almost private since everyone else went to RI), and with a bus-stop right outside for easy transportation to the North and West Villages. Also very close to the Publix and liquor stores.

We all agreed that the location was ideal, and both units were in great condition. We had a couple of maintenance issues (obviously ignored by previous tenants) which were fixed right away. I will never understand why people don't call in when they see something that needs to be fixed. 

Anyway, we found the grounds to be very lush and well manicured, and no complaints about the units here. There were 12 of us between the two units and we were able to entertain each other with sufficient dishes, cookware and seating for the entire group.

Our guest were totally impressed.

Chris and Bill


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 13, 2006)

Crisby....glad your family had a great time.  We too just returned.  This was a short trip though.  

I was confident your family would be placed together, OL is very good about doing that.


----------



## goodnighter (Nov 13, 2006)

*exchanged for olcc in March 2006 RI or other*

I am wondering since I exchanged  way before the change over can I get into RI or do I have a leg to stand on? I reserved dec 16-23 in March what do you think


----------



## gjw007 (Nov 13, 2006)

goodnighter said:
			
		

> I am wondering since I exchanged  way before the change over can I get into RI or do I have a leg to stand on? I reserved dec 16-23 in March what do you think


Probably not much chance of getting into River Island as there was not much chance before the change in the names but you never know.  There are only 156 RI units out of over 2500 units so the odds were never very high and RI owners have first chance at the units.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 14, 2006)

goodnighter said:
			
		

> I am wondering since I exchanged  way before the change over can I get into RI or do I have a leg to stand on? I reserved dec 16-23 in March what do you think




Uhmmmmmm......hmmmm.... I know, tell them you'll definitely buy one if they will let you stay in one for the week! 

Seriously though, Gary's reply pretty much covers your question.  Odds are not in your favor.  There are just so few of them, compared to the overall inventory of the resort.


----------



## JLB (Nov 14, 2006)

Were those owned weeks, exchanges, or rentals.

If exchanges, would you mind sharing that information here?:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16592&page=2

Thanks



			
				crisby said:
			
		

> We are back from our family reunion at OLCC (I had posted earlier on this thread). We had two 3-bdrm units in the East Village in the first building you can see as you approach. It was 3/10 of a mile for us to walk to River Island, and the young people in our group (all in their 20s) used the park almost every day, renting tubes ($5) and using the bars and restaurants there.
> 
> The location was perfect. Close to the Legends Golf. Close to River Island. Close to the East Village pool (almost private since everyone else went to RI), and with a bus-stop right outside for easy transportation to the North and West Villages. Also very close to the Publix and liquor stores.
> 
> ...


----------



## crisby (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure how you would classify them. We own at OLCC, on Magnolia in the apartment condos. We exchanged two years of 2-bedroom units through RCI for two 3-bedroom units on the same week.

So is this an exchange? Or are we still considered owners?

Chris


----------



## JLB (Nov 15, 2006)

To explain, briefly, it has been said that owners get a preference as to unit assignment when they exchange in, so if you post the information at the other site, that would be an RCI exchange as an OL owner.

Given that additional information, it is significant that you own in the West Village but were given 3-bedroom units in the East Village.  That sorta goes against recent duscussions suggesting that when owners exchange in they will be placed in the village where they own.

Did you request the East Village or just get it by chance?

Five more weeks and we will be there.



			
				crisby said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure how you would classify them. We own at OLCC, on Magnolia in the apartment condos. We exchanged two years of 2-bedroom units through RCI for two 3-bedroom units on the same week.
> 
> So is this an exchange? Or are we still considered owners?
> 
> ...


----------



## crisby (Nov 16, 2006)

We had requested that we get two units on the same floor, as high up as possible in the Tennis Villas or the East Village; or beside each other in the North Village, near the pool. We were assigned the third floor in building 86400 of the East Village. We found this to be an excellent location for everyone.

I did ask at the desk if we might be able to get into River Island, but they just said No Way. Frankly, we were happy to be in the East Village. I would probably request to be put there again.

Chris


----------



## goodnighter (Nov 20, 2006)

*olcc ????*

I gues I dont understand the new set up so...... the west village what area;s are included in that section?  If I am assigned to the west village can I be assigned to the east village instead? The resort look beautiful on the outside but I am so worried about where we will stay. We will check in 12/16/06 please pray for us. One more thing, my husband has a very bad back does the elevators work well or should we ask for a ground unit? and what are the chances of those creepy bugs or lizzards getting inside of the ground units? I am afraid of all bugs and such. I will bring my insecticide spray with me because I know I cannot avoid some of the bugs and things in Florida but can someone lend me some very sound advise for this trip. we have a 2/8 unit.


----------



## timetraveler (Nov 20, 2006)

OL is divided into 2 sections via RCI as of now.  The West Village, the North Village and the East Village are all listed as OL 0670.

The only other designation is River Island.  So you will be placed in one of the three areas I mentioned in the first paragraph.   

As far as your husband's bad back.  You can call OL's reservation dept and explain your husband's medical condition, and that you would like a ground floor unit.  I'm very confident OL will accomodate your request.


----------

